# Oil Pressure sender for 98 Altima



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

I am looking to find where the oil pressure ender is located on my 98 Altiima, 4cyl, 5spd. The oil pressure light is not working, and I would like to test the sender to see if it is still functional.

Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do you know where your oil filter is at? its to the lower right of the filter. its got the square yellowish connector.


----------



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> do you know where your oil filter is at? its to the lower right of the filter. its got the square yellowish connector.


Thanks!

Any idea how much one costs??

Rusty
p.s. What happened to that block, looks like a rod went through it??


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

hOW DO DISCONECT THE CONNECTOR ON THE ops? i HAVE A bLACK PLUG COVERING IT. aFRAID TO PULL IT OUT. dO i SQUEEZE IT. AND WHERE>


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They run about $13. There's a tab on one side of the harness connector. Just press it down and pull back. If you don't have a 1-1/16" oil sender socket, you can get by with a deep socket the same size, just try to not tilt the socket on the sender as you remove or install the socket; if you do, it sometimes causes uneven pressure on the threaded part and can cause it to snap off in the block, and that's never fun.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, there is some very small seepage just above and to the right of the engine VIN #, Its small square area just above the thermo housing. Where is this oil coming from. I cant tell. It has to be from the back of the distributor. Any thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A pic would help a lot.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

Good Idea but how do I post it on here? I could email it to your email I guess. Not good with computers.


----------



## gman1904 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Oil seepage 97 Altima*

How do I send a pic. My cell is 609 413 1988 Gary


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can embed your image to your post using a service like Photobucket.


----------



## midlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Asleep said:


> do you know where your oil filter is at? its to the lower right of the filter. its got the square yellowish connector.


Thanks, good info!


----------

